

Yahoo To Encrypt All Traffic And Products By Early 2014 - witek
http://www.techweekeurope.co.uk/news/yahoo-encrypt-traffic-products-early-2014-132212

======
dhrona
That still does not stop the NSA from directly taking data from Yahoo.

and Man-in-the-middle attacks are still possible at least in the LAN using
something like SSLStrip.

~~~
noja
It's a big step in the right direction.

